# CA sensitivity



## bensoelberg (Feb 27, 2011)

I think that I am beginning to develop an allergy or sensitivity to CA.  I have noticed that on days where I finish a pen, I am more congested at night and the following day.  So, just out of curiosity, how many of us have a CA sensitivity?


----------



## Finatic (Feb 27, 2011)

I wear a WC powered respirator, keep a fan blowing from left to right across the lathe and a dust collector close to the work area. That helps with my sensitivity to CA. I developed it 20 years ago while building model airplanes and boats. I do have to be careful or it's like having a low grade flu.


----------



## bkersten (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the DC system right at the lathe when turning/finishing and do not smell any fumes.  Haven't had any reactions yet.


----------



## Fred (Feb 27, 2011)

Nope. I use way too much ventilation to have the fumes get to me.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 1, 2011)

I have the same problem so I make sure that my DC is running to draw the fumes away.  When I do that, I have no problems.  When I forget, it will be a long 24 hours before I feel well again.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 2, 2011)

I checked NO even though my nose stings and eyes water when I forget to wear my half face 3M respirator.  It is strange that the problem of the nose and eyes goes away using the respirator even though the eyes are still in the fumes.  Huuuummmmm?
Charles


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a pretty bad reaction multiple times to CA, getting staff in my nose 3 different times.  I thought it was from working with Cocobolo, but then the second time it was all CA and the tip of my nose turned red and hurt like crazy, then the infection hit two days later.  After the 3rd time being infected I called it quits and started using a respirator ANY time I open up the CA glue!


----------



## randyrls (Mar 2, 2011)

My dust collector gets all the fumes, it never suffers from watery eyes or congestion...


----------



## chrisk (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm very sensitive to CA. I experienced this a year ago. 
From last spring I used a half face respirator but I still had problems with my eyes. Three months ago I bought a 3M full face respirator. In the beginning I was still affected but lately I attach the mask firmly and since then I had no problem.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am extremely sensitive.  My sinuses get terribly inflamed, and it takes days to resolve.  I have also needed a steroid shot to get over it my first couple of times until I figured out it was the CA instead of the rosewoods!


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 6, 2011)

You need to be using a DC system for any fine wood dust and/or CA fumes.  All are possible irritants to the nasal system and lungs.  The addition of a respirator is also good practice.  These ultra fine small particles and fumes can cause many respiratory problems over long time frames at low concentrations.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 6, 2011)

I cut back on my use of of CA.


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 9, 2011)

Last night I made a pen that required stabilizing with A LOT of CA. Didn't think about putting on my mask until I started turning. Never really been a problem before, but I've never used that much before. Last night I woke up coughing and wheezing. Feels almost like I have the flu this morning. I'm betting it was the CA fumes.

The pen turned out great BTW. Will post in SOYP later today. But man am I paying for it now.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 9, 2011)

wiset1 said:
			
		

> I had a pretty bad reaction multiple times to CA, getting staff in my nose 3 different times.  I thought it was from working with Cocobolo, but then the second time it was all CA and the tip of my nose turned red and hurt like crazy, then the infection hit two days later.  After the 3rd time being infected I called it quits and started using a respirator ANY time I open up the CA glue!



So that's what's happening!
I've been having this same issue and have been contributing it to wood. Makes sense.  I am changing my CA ways from now on!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## chrisk (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to the club!
Seems we're gonna make a new IAP chapter :biggrin:


----------



## Padre (Mar 9, 2011)

I am very sensitive to CA.  A while ago I purchased a gas mask on Ebay for 14 bucks, and it works great.


----------

